# Fixing a damaged deer mount



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a question.My buddies sisters Lab decided to eat the nose off of by buddies first deer that he ever got.He wants to get it repaired,could someone tell me about how much he would be looking at paying to get this mount repaired.I realize he will have to find a new cape.Also is there anyone on here that would be willing to fix it for him?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Why not take it back to the original taxidermist that mounted it? Or is it a very old mount? If you find a new cape, might as well upgrade the whole thing if it is old, or a new nose can be scabbed on to it, but it would only look good from twenty five feet away with a patch job, as it wouldn't match the original, they seldom do.

Is it just the nose, or the whole mouth too?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Knowing how a dog prefers to chew on an angle, I'd bet the nostrils, lip line and nose pad are gone as well. If that's the case, a re-cape is the only option.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes it is a pretty old mount.It was the first buck he ever got.I would say it is about 25 years old.I personally have not seen the damage myself But I was thinking more than likely a re-cape was going to be in order.I was just trying to get a ballpark figure I can give him to go by.His sister is going to pay for it being it was her dog that did the dirty deed:evilsmileFrom what everyone is saying he is looking at about 300.00 350.00 plus the cost of the cape.If anyone thinks they can maybe do better than that please feel free to P.M me.


----------

